# long weekend surprise



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

I came home from shopping this afternoon, and found this little surprise.
















its my 1st time having a berried shrimp. very exciting..
update... I just looked again... 2 berried, and a third is saddled


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

congrats
Now the wait begins!
About 3-4 weeks?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

congrats I know what you feeling right now


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes the waiting definately sucks


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

very nice snowballs! mine are berried too! is it the season? 
also, i see that your anubias has flowered!! teach us master!!!


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't know how I got it to flower... I don't dose any ferts, no c02, I just tied it to the wood and left it... Just a lucky pick I guess.. in this pic the flower is old and doesn't look as nice.. ill post some pics from when it first flowered


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

*.*! i never was able to get mine to flower . snowballs are one of the easier species to breed! u chose right!


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

So I see the shrimps got busy since they left my tanks  they def liking their new condo. Keep up the water parmeters and you will be seeing baby shrimps.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Berry berry nice ;-)

My snowballs all have white eggs (look like snowball), I know neos can have eggs in different colours but never saw yellow eggs in person.


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

I noticed yesterday, that the other female has white eggs.. it will be interesting to see what colour the other females eggs will be


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

most berried snowballs have white eggs, that resemble snowballs...hence they are called snowballs!


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

*Update*

today I went and peeked in the tank and unfortunately, found my female that was holding the yellow eggs had died.. all the other shrimp seem to be doing well, and I still have another female holding eggs (white ones). I have no idea what may have caused the death... I did notice several molts in the tank... I could be wrong but I think I have read before that sometimes a shrimp can have problems molting that can cause death. has anyone heard of this before?


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Shrimp sometimes die for no discernible reason.. but certainly if they have a problem moulting, that can kill them. I lost a few earlier this summer when it got hot, before I got the fans going, and I assume it was the heat stress that did them in. But only a very few, and all of them female, sadly. Unless it happens again soon, probably not a big deal, but very disappointing, for sure.


----------



## PerryW (Feb 20, 2012)

nice fly, great pics and good job. detail is important and you've gotten there. shrimp/plants look great

aww sorry posted this while looking at pics only!!! sorry. hope you figure it out. sucks loosing shrimp/fish ect.


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

*Update:*

it's been I while since I posted anything here... these little guys are about 2 weeks old now:
















2 more females are berried and 1 of them should be just about ready to let the eggs go very soon.
Also my anubais has flowered again 








please dont mind the algea on the glass and leaves, as far as cleaning goes... I have let this tank slide for a while.


----------

